# Problem mit apache2 und PHP4 als CGI



## Gunah (25. Oktober 2007)

moin allerseits,

ich habe folgendes Problem mit php4 (PHP 4.4.4-9+lenny1) das es nicht als CGI Modul laufen will... es kommt folgender Fehler:

```
Warning:  Unexpected character in input:  '' (ASCII=17) state=1 in /usr/bin/php4-cgi on line 2485

Parse error:  syntax error, unexpected '*' in /usr/bin/php4-cgi on line 2485
```
in der PHP Datei die aufgerufen wird, steht nur *"<?php phpinfo(); ?>"

*die httpd.conf sieht so aus:

```
<Directory "/usr/bin/">
AllowOverride None
Options +ExecCGI +FollowSymLinks
Order allow,deny
Allow from all
</Directory>
ScriptAlias /php4-cgi /usr/bin/php4-cgi
Action php4-cgi /php4-cgi
AddType php4-cgi .php4
```
Mod Action und cgi sind im apache aktiviert...

bin echt irgendwie Ratlos 

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe...

MfG Mathis


----------

